# Muss ein Programm schreiben.Könnt ihr mir helfen? Mathematik



## JavaGreenhorn (17. Jan 2005)

Hi !!

Ich soll für die Schule eine Programm schreiben mit Java. Habe allerdings keinen Plan. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen ??

Aufgabe :

Erläutern Sie den folgenden Algorithmus:

Schreiben sie ein Programm, welches sie mit einem einfachen leicht nachvollziehbaren Beispiel testen und lösen sie mit diesem Programm die Aufgabe.

Für die Kosten K(t) und Erlöse E(t) werden folgende Daten ermittelt:

t	K(t)	E(t)
1	2000	10.000
2	1800,50	8000
3	2400	8500
4	3500	7500,80
5	4000	7500
6	4200	7600
7	4800	6800
8	5000	7100


Berechnen sie den wahrscheinlichen Zeitpunkt für die Gleichheit von Kosten und Erlösen. (Approximation der Funktion K(t) und E(t), danach Nullstelle von K(t) = E(t)).

a)jeweils Regressionsgrade
b)jeweils Exponentialfunktion ( Nullstelle mit Regula Falsi)




Danke[/img]


----------



## dotlens (18. Jan 2005)

wenn jemand das löschen will (dbc) steh ich dahinter 
verschieb es mal vorläufig nach "aufgaben und gesuche"


----------



## Sky (18. Jan 2005)

Also, ich würde gerne erst mal wissen, was deine Probleme sind? Wo kommst Du nicht weiter und wie sieht dein Ansatz aus??

_@dotlens: Wenn nun nix konkretes kommt, stehe ich auch dahinter, zu löschen _


----------



## bygones (18. Jan 2005)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn jemand das löschen will (dbc) steh ich dahinter


freut mich (die Unterstützung ) - aber ich denke hier kann man es lassen....


----------

